# Argus Herd



## alexkerhead (Sep 19, 2008)

I found these Argusii stampeding across my cigar boxes!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice 'corraling'! They look marvelous!


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2008)

> They look marvelous!


 They do, indeed. Run some film through them and see what they give you!


----------

